# Is it Yahoo email that is slow or my system?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, I have a Dell inspirion 1525. I am noticing for the last couple months that Yahoo email is very slow and unresponsive at times. Otherwise other links and websites seem fine. I am wondering is it Yahoo email or something else that I can check? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've noticed problems with them at times, too. (and it's usually _just_ them)

They give you some basic steps to try here to "improve" their common problems
https://help.yahoo.com/kb/mail-for-desktop/SLN3223.html?impressions=true

I think over time I've just gotten used to their slowness!

There is also this suggestion https://help.yahoo.com/kb/mail-for-desktop/SLN5171.html?impressions=true


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Ok thanks, glad its not just me. I might try FIrefox again. Just to be on the safe side can you or anyone here provide me the correct link to download firefox?

Also do you feel it will run ok on this older Dell Inspirion 1525? I have 2.00 GB ram and 32 bit. 

Thanks again...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Download Firefox in your language


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are very slow and I use MailWasher to check my email accounts and it takes a second or two to check all accounts but when Yahoo has trouble it takes up to 60 seconds and I get a fail. Bad user name or password error. 
So I think they are over loaded because I can login but it's slow or fails more now.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Thank you for the download link. Does anyone suggest a goog free email that is better than Yahoo? just curious... 

thanks again..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have many email account. Each have their own use. Family, friends, newsletters, To sign up at we sites and to give to those you do not trust. Also got my ISP Comcast. 
You just got to remember to sign in now and then so they don't close the account on you.

Google is good.

Top 10 Free Email Services
http://email.about.com/od/freeemailreviews/tp/free_email.htm

http://www.emailquestions.com/email-forum/


----------

